
Atlassian releases native app for Jira - vojta_letal
https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/mac
======
vojta_letal
An app which only requires 50-100MB released by a major software vendor in
2020. I am shocked. It's a bit short on features though. Hopefully, that's not
going to break its neck.

~~~
verdverm
Given how poorly their web Ui runs, I think I'll pass and save my battery.

Wonder if they are getting into the ad tracking business?

